# Cpl (Tpr) Richard Renaud - 12e Régiment blindé du Canada - 15 Jan 2008



## 211RadOp (15 Jan 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080115/afghanistan_newser_080115/20080115?hub=TopStories
Updated Tue. Jan. 15 2008 12:33 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed in southern Afghanistan Tuesday after the heavily armoured vehicle he was travelling in struck a roadside bomb. 

Another Canadian soldier was injured by the bomb and was taken to hospital at Kandahar Airfield. He is listed in good condition with minor injuries and is expected to be released later today. 

The incident occurred during a routine patrol about 10 kilometres north of Kandahar city, in the Arghandab district. 

Canada has about 2,500 troops operating in Kandahar province, one of the most violent regions in the country. Including Tuesday's death, 77 Canadian soldiers have died since 2002, along with a Canadian diplomat. 

---------

RIP


----------



## military granny (15 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2008)

Stand easy, you are at rest & we will carry the burden from hereon in.
My condolences to the Family, friends and comrades of the fallen
Get well soon to the injured

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2008)

RIP!


----------



## manhole (15 Jan 2008)

our condolences to the family and friends.....


----------



## R933ex (15 Jan 2008)

RIP  May your family find solace in the difference you were making. To the injured here's to a quick recovery


----------



## qwert (15 Jan 2008)

My thoughts and prayer.


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jan 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080115/afghanistan_newser_080115/20080115?hub=TopStories
Updated Tue. Jan. 15 2008 12:56 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed and another injured in southern Afghanistan Tuesday when the heavily armoured vehicle they were travelling in was struck by a roadside bomb. 

Trooper Richard Renaud, 26, of Alma Que., died in the blast, which occurred at around 7:15 a.m. local time. 

The pair, along with two other soldiers, were travelling in a Coyote vehicle in the Arghandab district -- about 10 kilometres north of Kandahar city. 

Renaud was a member of the 12th Regiment of Blinde du Canada, Val Cartier, Que. 

"I would like to convey my most sincere sympathies to the families of our lost comrade," Brig.-Gen Guy Laroche told reporters in Kandahar. 

The injured Canadian soldier, who has not been identified, was taken to hospital at Kandahar Airfield and has since been released, said Laroche.

The soldiers were part of a routine 'presence patrol' -- intended to demonstrate to local people and insurgents that Canadian forces remain active in the area. 

"We go there often, it's something that we do on a regular basis following the operation that we conducted last November in the Arghandab district," said Laroche. 

Canada has about 2,500 troops operating in Kandahar province, one of the most violent regions in the country. 

Including Tuesday's death, 77 Canadian soldiers have died since 2002, along with a Canadian diplomat.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jan 2008)

My condolences to the family and comrades of Trooper Renaud.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

Article Link

Canadian soldier killed, 1 injured in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Tuesday, January 15, 2008 | 12:57 PM ET 
CBC News 
A Canadian soldier was killed and another was injured Tuesday in a roadside bomb attack in southern Afghanistan, the military said.

The explosion happened at about 7:15 a.m. local time during a routine patrol in the Arghandab district of Kandahar province, about 10 kilometres north of Kandahar City, Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche said at Kandahar airfield.

Trooper Richard Renault, 26, of the 12th Canadian Armour Regiment from CFB Valcartier near Quebec City, was killed in the explosion, Laroche said. He was from Alma, Que., north of Quebec City.

The soldiers were riding in a Coyote armoured reconnaissance vehicle when it hit the improvised explosive device.

The second soldier is doing well and has contacted his family, Laroche added. Two other soldiers in the vehicle were not injured.

This was the third roadside bomb attack against Canadian soldiers in as many days, although the previous two attacks resulted only in minor injuries.

Most of Canada's 2,500 troops participating in the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan are in and around Kandahar province.  

The death brings the total number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan since the mission began in 2002 to 77. One diplomat has also died on the mission.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

DND News Release


News Release
Canadian Soldier Killed - One Other Wounded in Afghanistan
January 15, 2008

OTTAWA –At approximately 7:15 a.m. local time (in Kandahar) on January 15th, one Canadian soldier was killed when the armoured vehicle he was in struck a suspected Improvised Explosive Device (IED). One Canadian soldier was also injured.

The identity of the deceased soldier is Trooper Richard Renaud, 26 years old, of the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada based in Valcartier, Québec.

The incident occurred during a presence patrol in the Arghandab District, approximately 10 km North of Kandahar city.  The injured soldier was evacuated to the Multinational Medical Unit at Kandahar Airfield.  The injured soldier is in good condition, has notified his family and is expected to be released from the hospital shortly.

The thoughts and prayers of the men and women of the Canadian Forces go out to the family and friends of Trooper Renaud.

-30- 

NOTE TO EDITORS: 

Photograph of the fallen soldier will be forthcoming shortly at: www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca

As per normal procedure the identity of the injured soldier will not be released.


----------



## karl28 (15 Jan 2008)

RIP your service to your country will not be forgoten


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Jan 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## missing1 (15 Jan 2008)

condolences to the family and friends  

Dave Payne


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## armoured recce man (15 Jan 2008)

RIP Mon frère, from is death hope and peace will rise


ADSUM


----------



## 29CARR (15 Jan 2008)

May you rest in peace Trooper Renaud.  May God Bless You and your comrades for the fine work you have done to help those who need your work so desperately.  I pray for you, your family, your comrades, and the full recovery of the wounded.
Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2008)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen,
hopes for full and speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## GAP (15 Jan 2008)

Condolances


----------



## xo31@711ret (15 Jan 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jan 2008)

RIP Trooper Renaud


----------



## Pte.Butt (15 Jan 2008)

This is just @#$%ing lovely     

RIP Soldier, you did your job well. Say hello to everyone on the other side. We'll take over from here!


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2008)

RIP

(Photo from:  http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=32079&site=combatcamera)


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Jan 2008)

RIP Trooper  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Groucho (15 Jan 2008)

RIP :cdnsalute:


----------



## hammond (15 Jan 2008)

Rest Easy Trooper  My Thoughts and prayer to the family, and speedy recovery to the injured


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Jan 2008)

Again, more bad news.

Wes


----------



## ark (15 Jan 2008)

RIP soldier


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

MND's Statement


Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of one Canadian soldier in Afghanistan
NR–08.003 - January 15, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

"We mourn the death of Trooper Richard Renaud who died today in Afghanistan.  We also extend our wishes for a prompt recovery to the soldier who was injured in the same incident. Our thoughts and prayers go out to their friends and families at this difficult time.

These soldiers were participating in a patrol in Arghandab District when the vehicle they were traveling in struck an Improvised Explosive Device.

I join with Canadians who stand proudly with our men and women of the Canadian Forces as they courageously risk their lives every day to bring peace and security to the people of Afghanistan.  The sacrifices of these soldiers will not be forgotten and this event will not deter us from continuing to help Afghans rebuild their country.”

-30-

Trooper Richard Renaud was a member of the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada, Royal 22e Régiment, based in Valcartier, Québec.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

Statement from Governor General


Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, on the death of Trooper Richard Renaud
January 15, 2008

OTTAWA — It was with great sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I heard of the death of Trooper Richard Renaud, whose vehicle hit an improvised explosive device during a patrol north of Kandahar City. 

He will be sorely missed by all of his colleagues from the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada, Valcartier, where he was based. 

All Canadians join me in offering sincere condolences to his family and friends, who are still reeling from the shock of this news. Please know that we grieve with you during this difficult time. 

We also wish a full recovery to his comrade, who was injured in the same incident. 

Canadians know the efforts being made by our troops to bring peace, security and stability to Afghanistan, and they honour the commitment of Trooper Renaud, who gave his life for this ideal.

Michaëlle Jean

‑ 30 ‑

Media information
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

PM's Statement

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
15 January 2008
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Trooper Richard Renaud:

"On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to offer my sincere condolences to the family and friends of Trooper Richard Renaud, who died today in Afghanistan. Our thoughts also go out to his comrade who was injured in the same incident.  Our prayers are with them and their loved ones at this difficult time.

“Trooper Renaud made the ultimate sacrifice while working to bring security, democracy and self-reliance to the people of Afghanistan, all the while protecting Canada's values and security.  

“As we mourn the loss of Trooper Renaud we think of his courage, commitment and bravery. He was part of coalition efforts that are creating the conditions for reconstruction and development to progress in a country ravaged by decades of conflict.  

“We stand proudly with our Canadian Forces members.  Trooper Renaud will not be forgotten.”


----------



## bigguy (15 Jan 2008)

Trooper Renaud will not be forgotten   R.I.P.


----------



## JBoyd (15 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Jan 2008)

RIP Tpr. Renaud


----------



## sgf (15 Jan 2008)

my condolences  to his family


----------



## Trooper Hale (15 Jan 2008)

Bad luck boys. Rest in Peace mate and to the rest of you over there, stay strong and come home safe.


----------



## cameron (15 Jan 2008)

Another noble Canadian soldier has joined God's army. Rest in peace. :cdnsalute:


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2008)

RIP




"If the greatness of a life is measured in deeds done for others, then Canada’s sons and daughters who have made the ultimate sacrifice in Afghanistan stand among the greatest of their generation."

Hamid Karzai
President of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan
Addressing Canadian Parliment 2006


----------



## muffin (15 Jan 2008)

RIP Trooper 

Condolences to the friends and family.

Muffin


----------



## Rocketryan (15 Jan 2008)

Rest in Peace Soldier


----------



## schart28 (15 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

Article Link


Roadside bomb kills Quebec soldier in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Tuesday, January 15, 2008 | 9:03 PM ET 
CBC News 

A soldier from Quebec was killed and another Canadian soldier was injured Tuesday in a roadside bomb explosion in southern Afghanistan, the military said.

The explosion happened at about 7:15 a.m. local time during a routine patrol in the Arghandab district of Kandahar province, about 10 kilometres north of the city of Kandahar, Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche said at Kandahar airfield.

Trooper Richard Renaud, 26, from Alma, north of Quebec City, was killed in the explosion, Laroche said. He was a member of the Valcartier-based 12e Régiment blindé du Canada, informally translated as the 12th Canadian Armoured Regiment. (The unit has no formal English name.)

He left behind a pregnant wife and their first child, and a four-year-old stepson. Renaud also has two living parents and a sister.

"Richard left us doing something he loved. We will miss him dearly," his family said in a statement.

"He always talked about his mission abroad with passion. For him it was a way to make a difference in our world."

Soon after news of Renaud's death emerged, Prime Minister Stephen Harper offered his condolences to the soldier's family and friends.

"Trooper Renaud made the ultimate sacrifice while working to bring security, democracy and self-reliance to the people of Afghanistan, all the while protecting Canada's values and security," Harper said in a written statement.

"As we mourn the loss of Trooper Renaud, we think of his courage, commitment and bravery. He was part of coalition efforts that are creating the conditions for reconstruction and development to progress in a country ravaged by decades of conflict.  

The soldiers were riding in a Coyote armoured reconnaissance vehicle when it hit the improvised explosive device (IED), Laroche said.

The second soldier is doing well and has contacted his family, Laroche added. Two other soldiers in the vehicle were not injured.

This was the third roadside bomb attack against Canadian soldiers in as many days, although the previous two attacks resulted only in minor injuries.

Laroche dismissed speculation that the Taliban are gaining confidence in their operations, saying the recent attacks were simply a continuation of hostilities the southern provinces throughout the summer months.

Despite the latest death and apparent increase in IED attacks, Laroche said the resolve among Canadians soldiers in the mission is stronger than ever.

"Whether you lose one or ten, it's always difficult," he said. "I would like to convey my most sincere sympathies to the families of our lost comrade."

Most of Canada's 2,500 troops participating in the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan are in and around Kandahar province.  

The death brings the total number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan since the mission began in 2002 to 77. One Canadian diplomat has also died on the mission.


----------



## BernDawg (15 Jan 2008)

Stand easy Trooper, your work is done.
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2008)

Valcartier News Release

News Release
Valcartier garrison grieves over 12e Régiment blindé du Canada member’s death in afghanistan
5 GBMC.08.07 - January 16, 2008

Valcartier Garrison, Québec – It is with great sorrow that all members of the 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5 CMBG), especially those of the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada  (12 RBC), were informed of the death of Trooper Richard Renaud in Afghanistan.

“Along with the greater military community of Valcartier, I would like to offer my condolences to Trooper Richard Renaud’s family. I can certify that his life was not given in vain, and that his contribution in Afghanistan made a difference. I am certain that the military personnel currently in Valcartier, myself included, are all having special thoughts towards Trooper Renaud’s family, and his comrades who are still serving on Afghan soil,” says Colonel Éric Tremblay, 5 CMBG commander. 

“The news of the loss of a brother in arms comes with a great deal of sorrow. The work accomplished by Trooper Renaud was certainly difficult, and the nature of the tasks given to all Canadian soldiers sets them apart and is very gratifying.  I am particularly conscious of the dedication and pride of the men and women serving in my unit and I find some relief in the fact that Trooper Renaud left us with great honour while serving his country,” adds Lieutenant-Colonel Stephen Tremblay, 12 RBC Commanding Officer where Trooper Renaud was originally serving. 

- 30 - 

Note: Please note that this news release will be the only official declaration made from Valcartier Garrison at this time. 

Any questions regarding Trooper Richard Renaud’s death may be forwarded to 5th CMGB Public Affairs Office (see numbers below).  Information on the funeral will be released at a later date.  For any other inquiry concerning this incident, please contact Media Liaison Office in Ottawa at 1 866 377-0811. 

INFORMATION:   5th CMBG Public Affairs Office 

Phone: (418) 844-5000 extension 4224

Pager: (418) 260-3082


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2008)

Article Link

Troops pay final respects to slain soldier
Updated Wed. Jan. 16 2008 9:32 AM ET

The Canadian Press

KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan -- The 77th Canadian soldier to die in combat in Afghanistan is on his way home.

Hundreds of soldiers lined up Wednesday to salute Trooper Richard Renaud who died a day earlier when his armoured reconnaissance vehicle struck an improvised explosive device.

A piper played Amazing Grace as the 26-year-old's flag draped casket was loaded by pall bearers into a waiting Hercules C-130.

A fellow comrade who was injured in the attack was helped out of a wheelchair to pay his final respects.

This was the third IED attack by insurgents against Canadian soldiers in as many days in what appears to be an escalation of violence right across the country.

Renaud was travelling in a light armoured Coyote vehicle when the blast occurred around 7:15 a.m. in the Arghandab district, about 10 kilometres north of Kandahar city.






Hundreds of soldiers line up to salute Trooper Richard Renaud at Kandahar Air Field on Wednesday, Jan. 16, 2008. (Tobi Cohen / THE CANADIAN PRESS)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2008)

Media Advisory

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
MA 08-002 - January 17, 2008

OTTAWA, Ont. - Our fallen soldier, Trooper Richard Renaud, 26, of the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada, based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, Quebec, is scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow.

Where: 8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When: Friday January 18, 2:00 p.m.
What: At the wishes of the families, there will be no media permitted on the tarmac and no interviews will be given.

Present to pay their respects will be the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, and other dignitaries.

Tpr Renaud was killed at approximately 7:15 a.m. Kandahar time on January 15, when the armoured vehicle he was in struck a suspected Improvised Explosive Device (IED). The incident occurred in the Arghandab District, approximately 10 km north of Kandahar City.

-30-

Note to the Editor/News Director: 

CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Major Isabelle Robitaille, can be reached at (613) 392-2811 ext. 4565, or at: robitaille.mji@forces.gc.ca

For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811.

For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jan 2008)

Media Advisory

Media Advisory
Corporal Richard Renaud’s Funeral
5 GBMC/CMBG.08.11 - January 22, 2008

Valcartier Garrison, Québec - The military funeral of Corporal Richard Renaud will be held at 2 p.m. on Saturday, January 26, in Chicoutimi’s Église Évangélique, located at 254 Malraux Street, Ville de Saguenay, in the Chicoutimi borough. Corporal Renaud died in Afghanistan on January 15.

Those who would like to honour to Corporal Renaud are welcome to do so on January 26, along the funeral procession route which will travel on Bégin St. starting from Gravel et Fils funeral home (Bégin/Champs-Élysées intersection) to Barrette Blvd. The funeral procession should leave Gravel et Fils funeral home around 1:45 p.m.

Visitation- 
When: Friday, January 25, from 2 p.m. to 5 p.m. and from 7 p.m. to 10 p.m., and Saturday, January 26, from 10 a.m. to 1:30 p.m.
Where: Gravel et fils funeral home, located at 825 Bégin Street, Ville de Saguenay, Chicoutimi borough (Que).

Born in Alma, Québec, Corporal Richard Renaud joined the Canadian Forces on October 6, 2004. Cpl Renaud served as an armoured soldier in the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada, based in Valcartier. He was 26 years old and was on his first tour overseas.

- 30 -

NOTES TO CHIEF EDITOR/SENIOR NEWS EDITOR:

Members of Corporal Renaud’s family request that media representatives respect their privacy throughout this difficult grievance time and therefore they have chosen not to accept any interview requests. Please note that the media will be accepted inside and outside the church during the funeral ceremony, however they have requested that no image or sound be captured inside the church.

Inquiry regarding the deceased or the funeral ceremony may be addressed to any member of the 5 CMBG Public Affairs Office Staff. 

INFORMATION :
5 CMBG Public Affairs Office
Phone: (418) 844-5000 extension 4224
Pager: (418) 260-3082


----------

